# Help With Diagnosis?



## LeeAnnaBanana (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi everyone!I'm new here.I've been having some issues the past month and after all the Googling I've been doing my gut feeling is this could very possibly be IBS-C. I want to apologize in advance that this will probably be VERY long but I hope to be thorough. And thanks for your patience!ok So about a month ago my boyfriend mom and I had pasta for dinner. Later that night I ended up getting that "uh-oh gotta go!" feeling. So I did. I presumed some part of my dinner didn't agree with me. So I did my business and when I was done I felt relieved but like there was still something in me that didn't fully pass.I thought nothing of it because I'm pretty sure I've had movements like this in the past and the rest would usually just come out the next morning.So the next morning I had plans to get ready and go out with my boyfriend. Before heading in the shower I tried for a VERY long time to get whatever was left out of me. Nothing happened. I continued getting ready but eventually got in contact with him to say I'd have to put off our plans till the following day.The following day I didn't have any action either. Now it's not unusual for me to just NOT go for 1 or 2 days, but this was different because I felt discomfort and like something was..well..stuck! Whereas any other time I'd just not go for a couple days but I wouldn't feel discomfort.So even though it was only day 2 I already started Googling about ExLax (I had never used laxatives before so I wanted to make sure it was safe) upon investigation I decided ExLax/senna didn't sound pleasant and decided MoM was a gentler option.My boyfriend called me from his work break and I told him what was going on and he offered to pick up some MoM from a nearby pharmacy after work and talk to the pharmacist.That evening I tried the MoM and I had some bowel movement action but still didn't feel fully relieved. I took more that night and had another bowel movement the next morning but STILL didn't feel like myself.The following May long weekend (we had so many plans I missed out on







) I was still feeling incomplete and the Saturday/Sunday were a NIGHTMARE. I was SO bad and uncomfortable that I cried myself into a migraine and blacked out for the night. My body was so tired.By this point I also had problems with my urinary tract as well. Every time I'd sit down to pee I couldn't without feeling like stool needed to come out too. And I just..Couldn't pee!The Sunday I was in so much discomfort I tried a suppository (I swear I will NEVER touch one again. EVER) It still didn't clear me up.We made a doctor appointment for as soon as possible after the long weekend. He suggested the usual. High fiber lots of fluid bla bla. The usual. Along with GoLytely to clean me out. He didn't really get into all the hairy details about GoLytely and after researching it I decided there was NO WAY I could use it. I can't have salty water without throwing up (I threw up in the ocean once! True story!).So I stayed on high fiber for the next week or so. The following weekend I was going to try and enema but became terrified and backed out last second. I proceeded to try RestoraLax the next week (MiraLax depending where you live) and found it wasn't helping either.The next weekend I decided to try out some kind of bowel prep like my doctor suggested. But we tried Pico Salax instead of GoLtyely. I only went about 6 times that day (I expected at least 10?) The next day I STILL felt stuck.The next weekend I DID go through with a small enema (only about 4-6 cups) and I can't even imagine trying another one in my lifetime (something about seeing my stomach distended really sent me into full out panic mode).So I've tried. MoM, RestoraLax, high fiber/fluids, Pico Salax, an enema, a suppository. And I'm at wits end. I made another doctor appointment and had to wait till yesterday. He ended up referring me to a GI specialist since it's now been a month I've been battling this. And brought up the dreaded "colonoscopy" word. And also sent me away with a prescription to try belladonna and opium suppositories (uh after my last experience I'm VERY against this suggestion). Also after looking into B&O I discovered it's usually used for urinary tract issues and as a side effect can CAUSE CONSTIPATION. Where's the logic in that? He told me using it for a few days might help my muscles work through this. He seems to think I'm having muscle spasms/problems with my rectum tightening up too much and the B&O should help with pain and relaxing the muscles. But I really really don't like suppositories or the possible side effect of constipation.So now I'm waiting to hear back from the receptionist with an appointment for the GI specialist. So here are my main problems/concerns. Basically I feel like my body can't figure out when exactly it should be releasing stool and how much to clear out (to leave me feeling relieved and comfortable) and when to cut off the bowel movement. I feel like I'm malfunctioning! Since the enema I've been having SLIGHT pain in my upper left abdomen mostly when I lean forward during a bowel movement and strain.I've been having to strain a lot which isn't healthy. Basically I just always feel more stool that's stuck in me and won't come out (I can reach back from the vaginal area and FEEL it. Or press on the area between your vagina and anus and feel pressure of unreleased stool)I've been having movements daily. I just don't know what to do! I haven't done anything much in the past month. I feel like a prisoner at home. I'm uncomfortable pretty much ALL the time (except when I sleep)..I have a few moments here and there of feeling ok but when I sit on the toilet and press back I feel the stuck stool. So I know I'm not ACTUALLY cleared out/better.I'm SO frustrated! I can't even begin to explain the frustration I feel. I've been SO depressed too!I cry daily. And since the doctor mentioned colonoscopy I've been nothing but tears.I spent half of yesterday just bawling my eyes out. My biggest fear after death is hospitals and surgical related procedures. I'm scared I'll get a colonoscopy and everything will be fine and then I'll be officially diagnosed with IBS. And that sucks. I've had no stress or emotional issues that could have triggered this. It came out of no where.And I'm not sure what else it could be besides IBS. Except I keep seeing abdominal pain as a common IBS symptom and I don't have that? Just the constipation problems. I've also been passing noticeable mucous in my stool from time to time. Clear mucous.I've also been off of gluten since Sunday (about 3-4 days now) thinking it could be a problem? My doctor made me feel like there's no way it could be celiacs disease because I should have diarrhea and severe abdominal pain. But I've done the research to now know it can effect you both ways.I followed a gut instinct with that when I started piecing together things like.."ok this started with a gluten heavy pasta dish. And when I have pasta I feel more severe discomfort than any other time. And after a Subway sandwich one night the following morning I had what felt like food poisoning while on the toilet" that kind of stuff. And I always have bits of gluten in my system even if it's something as small as croutons on my salad.So I'm seeing if this helps any. Basically I just noticed I feel worse after gluten heavy foods. I've also been taking Ultimate Flora to help with digestion, Calcium/Magnesium/Zinc supplements, a one a day type vitamin, and cranberry extract supplements. (I know it's a lot!) And I saw a big bottle with 30 servings of Acai berry juice at Costco yesterday I think I may pick up to try as well. (Only $19 dollars. Worth a try I guess?) I also didn't mention it but my doctor sent me for a blood and urine test after my first visit to him. I guess to rule out things like hypothyroidism and I have no clue what else.As one last concern, I started to wonder if my birth control could also be causing this? I noticed on the placebo/off week I started to feel a bit better than I had been. I've been on Yasmin for nearly 4 years now. I also found a few threads online while Googling associating IBS symptoms and constipation problems with Yasmin. So who knows?Either way while I was at the doctor he prescribed me Alesse just for the sake of trying something new (I really should get off of Yasmin anyways with all the stuff in the news about it)Anywho! I think I've covered everything here. I hope I have. And I'm SO SORRY this is SO long. If anyone has the patience to read through all of this and offer some help and guidance I'd be so thankful. If you have any more questions about my symptoms and such I will most definitely answer. I'm feeling so hopeless. I just want my life back. Thank You Thank You Thank You!-Retired Optimistic


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

> I've had no stress or emotional issues that could have triggered this. It came out of no where.


Stress/emotional problems does not cause IBS to start when you didn't have. Usually it actually is started by something physical, like a GI illness. Stress makes every single illness on the planet worse, so it makes IBS worse, but it doesn't cause it start.


> Except I keep seeing abdominal pain as a common IBS symptom and I don't have that? Just the constipation problems. I've also been passing noticeable mucous in my stool from time to time. Clear mucous.


Most of the the official diagnostic criteria say pain *or discomfort*Incomplete evacuation that is so bad it disrupts your daily routine is enough of a discomfort to count.Mucus is common in IBS.You may need to add extra magnesium if you tend to constipation. Calcium supplements are constipating, adding one part magnesium to 2 parts calcium usually balances it out, but may not be enough for those that run on the constipated side of things.Birth control sometimes makes things worse, sometimes makes things better, but it may be worth going off for a couple of months (use physical barriers only) and see if that helps. FWIW, focusing on and stressing out about things like feeling incomplete can also make IBS worse. Sometimes something like hypnotherapy can help you get the mind off the symptoms and stop reinforcing them.You may need to have the pelvic floor tested to make sure you are able to relax the sphincters when you want to.


----------



## LeeAnnaBanana (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks so much Kathleen for your reply!I didn't realize till after I posted this up how long it REALLY was. I was like "ok nobodies going to have the patience to read through all this!"Anyways.I read in a few places that emotional issues or stress can trigger it. But this came out of no where. So it must be some underlying illness I suppose (I had mentioned celiacs. And I'm really starting to wonder about it because today I was feeling much better than usual after being off gluten for a few days..I'm going to keep up with gluten free to see what happens)I definitely know since this all started I've BECOME really stressed and depressed. So I know I'm not helping my situation but it's so hard to be optimistic. My boyfriend and mom both tell me I look for the worst possible outcomes and jump to conclusions. I don't even realize it half the time. It's just my nature I guess. I jump to conclusions and panic panic panic. And all right thanks. I was unclear about the pain part. I did notice discomfort being brought up as a common symptom and I guess that would be the category I fall into currently. This most definitely disrupts my daily life as I no longer want to leave my house. I get anxious and can't stop thinking about my discomfort. It's weird. I WANT to be out and away from home but then once I'm out I feel anxious and just want to get back home even though I consider it a prison. Yep. There sure is mucous. =\And I have the magnesium calcium zinc supplements like I mentioned (I saw a few things with people who stress the importance of magnesium) but I didn't realize calcium could work against me. Maybe I should stick to straight magnesium?I'm switching birth control brands. Going off completely might be a better idea but we'll see I guess. I have read about hypnotherapy for IBS sufferers. It's something I've never even considered before. I've always been a bit skeptical about it (the media/entertainment business can make it seem a tad hocus pocusy y'know?) but I do believe it's something worth checking out.If it can help why not! At this point I'm willing to try almost anything.Sorry but what is pelvic floor testing and how is it done? I've seen it mentioned before but have no knowledge about it.Look even my replies are short novels. I'm so so sorry. Thanks again though!


----------



## nowandthen (Jun 17, 2010)

You have two issues going on, so you have to address them both.As far as IBS, you may have to find out what works for you like allof us have done. Miralax, magnesium, or whatever. Everyone is different.The second problem is you have what I have: anxiety issues. That's makingeverything so much worse for you. Maybe you can get some help with that.I take an antidepressant for it but it would be good if you could get that partunder control - then you can more calmly deal with your IBS options.Good luck to you!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.aboutgimotility.org/site/about-...ng/pelvic-floor has info about the various tests for the pelvic floor.Some people feel better when they eat fewer starches even if they don't specifically eliminate just the gluten containing ones or get gluten completely out of the diet.Wheat is high in resistant starchs which will feed the colon bacteria and lead to gas. No human digests resistant starch which is why it was named that way.


----------



## LeeAnnaBanana (Jun 24, 2010)

YIKES! Kathleen. Reading that page put me to tears. I HAVE read about that then. The inserting of the paste (what exactly IS this "paste"?) and all those other tests sound just as horrible. eek. :*(Do they do a few of those tests or just..one..or a couple? Or do they all test for different things in different ways? Oh gosh. I'd rather have the colonoscopy. Really and truly.Oh nose. Wheat feeds bad bacteria? Yuck.


----------



## LeeAnnaBanana (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for your reply as well nowandthen.I have yet to discover what works for me as far as IBS symptoms (except gluten free seems to be helping) but none of the other things I mentioned seemed to do much for me. And yes. I feel the anxiety! Can't anti-depressants sometimes further complicate constipation though? I'm not sure what else to do except go for walks. The fresh air is nice?! I've read about yoga and hypnotherapy helping. (Though I imagine hypnotherapy is expensive)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depends on the antidepressant.SSRI's tend to loosen people up, particularly Zoloft that is often used for anxiety. Antiderpessants are not universally constipating even though some classes tend to be (and there is mixed results with all of them, even the most constipating of them cause diarrhea in some people).There is home self hypnotherapy and it is sometimes done as a group, both with lower the cost quite a bit. Home CDs are about the cost of one session and group usually you pay based on how many in the group and the total for everyone is about the same as a private session.Usually they do one or two of the tests depending on what they think may be going on.


----------

